# Home Made Pest Control Please Share Knowledge



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 23, 2013)

Found this reckon it would be good thread fur helpin folks out. Ifin yual have things yual use to combat all kinds of pest we share as mj growers this here be good place to lend yur knowledge.

These are couple I found, might be worth a try 

BWD

When aphids, whiteflies and other insect pests become a problem in the garden or on your houseplants, don't rush to the market for an expensive spray. Make your own from these kitchen-tested ingredients. Store all garden treatments, such as this, in a sealed and labelled bottle in a childproof cabinet.
*What You'll Need:* 

 10 cloves garlic
 3 teaspoons vegetable or mineral oil
 3 cups (750 ml) hot water
 1 teaspoon dishwashing liquid (not laundry or dishwasher detergent)
*What To Do:* 

 In a blender, purée the garlic, skin and all, and oil.
 Strain the mixture through a sieve into a 1 litre jar. Add water and dishwashing liquid. Close the jar and shake gently to mix.
 Decant the mixture into a spray bottle (you can clean and reuse a cleaning product spray bottle). Spray infested plants, making sure to cover both sides of the leaves. Apply every 3 days for a week to control hatching insect eggs. Repeat as needed after rain or when problems arise.
another

Possums can be a great nuisance in the garden, but they hate the taste of garlic. Whip up this brew and they'll soon be feeding elsewhere. You can also use ground fresh chillies or fish sauce in the solution instead of garlic.
*What You'll Need:* 

 8-10 cloves garlic, crushed
 4 cups (1 litre) hot water
*What To Do:* 

 In a bowl, mix the crushed garlic into the hot water and allow to stand overnight.
 Strain the mixture into a spray bottle and spray foliage. Repeat every few days (or after rain) until the possums get the message.


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jun 24, 2013)

I like to use Horticultural soft soap and water when dealing with aphids but if you've ever encountered the Borg then I'd advise using a heavy hitting insecticide such as avid.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 24, 2013)

Backwards-Critter said:
			
		

> I like to use Horticultural soft soap and water when dealing with aphids but if you've ever encountered the Borg then I'd advise using a heavy hitting insecticide such as avid.


 
Reckon I don't know what "Borg" is pilgrim?  Care to share yur knowledge?

BWD


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jun 24, 2013)

Sure bwd I'm more than happy to oblige and educate you.
The Borg is a phrase commonly used in the Cannabis online growing communities to describe Spidermites. YYZ has a thread in the coffee table that may help you with any other enquiries or uncertainties that you may have regarding growing terms used in this forum, many of them are also used in other online growing forums.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 24, 2013)

Backwards-Critter said:
			
		

> Sure bwd I'm more than happy to oblige and educate you.
> The Borg is a phrase commonly used in the Cannabis online growing communities to describe Spidermites. YYZ has a thread in the coffee table that may help you with any other enquiries or uncertainties that you may have regarding growing terms used in this forum, many of them are also used in other online growing forums.


 
Thank ya pilgrim fur the schoolin 

BWD


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jun 24, 2013)

Your welcome bwd, it's my pleasure to help educate you.
Have you ever tried using the recipes that you have listed above?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 24, 2013)

Backwards-Critter said:
			
		

> Your welcome bwd, it's my pleasure to help educate you.
> Have you ever tried using the recipes that you have listed above?


 
No pilgrim as it states first words out "found this" and know some folks be havin problems with this pest and thought I would share the find to help if it does for those in need of ideas to help.

BWD


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jun 24, 2013)

I personally only like to endorse products that I've tried myself


----------



## lindseyj (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks all for sharing information on home-made pest control. Never used these things before.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 30, 2013)

Never used them either cause I likes to use sand on my soil and it be takin care most everythin. I did find these here recipes and thought they might help folk who be needin ideas to fend off pests. Good luck yur trails travlin pilgrim 

BWD


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't see how sand on your soil would ever help control Thrips, Caterpillars, Aphids, Spider mites or most other critters except for Scarab fly larvae.


----------



## happydaze (Jul 5, 2013)

Troll Huntard Alert!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 5, 2013)

Backwards-Critter said:
			
		

> I don't see how sand on your soil would ever help control Thrips, Caterpillars, Aphids, Spider mites or most other critters except for Scarab fly larvae.


 
Used sterilized play sand pilgrim since I started growin and todate never ever had on creepy crawly crawlin or flyin in my grow room, well did get few wasps findin ways in one time but other then that sand be the poor mans best friend in yur pot 

BWD


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jul 6, 2013)

Very interesting bwd. 

I still don't see any correlation between using sand, be it sterilised or not, on top of your soil and the claim to have never had any critters in your grow area, other than the odd wasp.

If you have never had any such critters why did you decide to use sterilised sand on top of your compost ?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 6, 2013)

I bought one of these for my upcoming fall and winter grows. Most of my pest problems are crawly things... I'll let you know if it helps.

pestoffense.com


----------



## Bradeen (Aug 14, 2013)

I am agree with the thinking of the above members you should follow these things and try to do that correctly. If you are not enable to get results by this process you can get the services of a pest removal company which is a better option for you.Leading Termite Specialists in Brisbane & Gold Coast


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 14, 2013)

Bradeen said:
			
		

> I am agree with the thinking of the above members you should follow these things and try to do that correctly. If you are not enable to get results by this process you can get the services of a pest removal company which is a better option for you.


 
I guess as long as yual willing to say Hello Mr Pest Control Guy I have a problem with little bugs flaying all round my MARIJUANA PLANTS can you help me get rid of them? Oh and please don't tell anybody(Ya right) you did this for me ok? 

I guess if your real lucky ya might be able to find a Pest control company who is pro 420  But now your left to wonder am I safe. Think I would rather take my chances againt the bugs but thanks for settin fireside and helpin friend 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 14, 2013)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I bought one of these for my upcoming fall and winter grows. Most of my pest problems are crawly things... I'll let you know if it helps.
> 
> pestoffense.com


 

Hey Art thanks for settin to fireside friend, yual must be just passin through quick as usual but reckon be interested in this find of yours if it works or not. Look forward your fireside to learn results when they are in friend thanks again 

BWD


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 17, 2013)

I just received a product called hxxp://www.*liquidladybug*.com/ (this is a folliar spray) watch video


Liquid Ladybug&#8482; Spider Mite Killer

The Best Way to Control Spider Mites!

Liquid Ladybug&#8482; is the only spider mite killer safe to use on flowers (see video). It suffocates not poisons the mites and evaporates away leaving no residue after treatment. It&#8217;s 100% organic, safe to use from seedling to harvest, safe to use with lights on and does not stress plants &#8211; allowing daily use if desired. Designed as a zero environmental impact pesticide, Liquid Ladybug&#8482; is safe for people, pets and plants.

+ 100% Organic
+ For All Plants & Food Crops
+ Safe To Use Daily
+ Safe To Use With Lights On
+ Safe To Use During Flowering
+ Safe To Use With Bare Hands
+ Safe To Use From Seedling To Harvest
+ Does Not Stress Plants
+ Evaporates Away After Treatment
+ Leaves No Residue, Odor Or Taste
+ Prevents Post-Combustion By-Products
+ Non-Toxic &#8211; No Petrochemicals
+ Safe For People, Pets And Plants

and have been using sns209 hxxp://sierranaturalscience.com/products/natural-pesticides/sns-209 (this is a feeding solution)

I had massive issues from bringing od plants into a brand new sterile tent. the 209 has knocked out 90% but i still see life today is day one of lady bug spray for few remaining that i can find will report back  

gl all we are out numbered by the pests 4sure


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 17, 2013)

That sounds interesting. 
Is there anywheres u can buy real lady bugs. Or catch a larger amount??  
My hedges in my front yard are packed with then. N I get my boys to go out n catch a bunch. If I feel there's a pest problem. 
All my ports in n out are either filtered or screened. So if they live there's bugs. If they die there's not. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 19, 2013)

no ideas about home made but that LBS is no joke no sign of life i think it may need another app just to hit the eggs at 3 days and maybe again but evaporates litterly in 5-6 mins or wtv well under 1k but still really good stuff from first ap


----------

